# Dog health questions



## greybeard (Dec 3, 2017)

Didn't want to clutter up the LGD section with general canine talk so posted this here.
Excuse the length of this, but I want to be as detailed as possible in order to get the most direct advice.
Before I get started:
Tho it may come to it, euthanasia may be in the future, but I'm not ready to go that route right now.

Got a couple of problems with a 9 year old neutered male dog that was somehow injured 2nd week of November. Fiercely loyal, always on the porch at dusk and all thru the night, follows me around wherever I'm working. He's a 'people guard dog', alerts any time anything or anybody comes anywhere within earshot of the house, walking or driving but has in the past taken on feral hogs , bobcats and anything else that comes around. Just a good all around dog and companion.

Came up missing one evening, and I and wife searched the whole place over and out into the national forest and didn't find him over the course of 2 1/2 days. I had given up on finding him when I went back by a small pond on an adjacent piece of property I had already looked at the day before and there he was..laid down with an obvious hip injury (couldn't stand or support himself). No skin broken, no wound. 3 weeks at the vet. Xray showed no broken bones but a pretty good left hip joint injury--bruising, ligament damage, soft tissue trauma etc. He can stand with help, and sometimes take a couple of steps before he collapses. Took him straight to the vet and wife and/or I visited him every day except when wife spent 3 days with me in Arkansas with me for my brother's funeral.
Picked him up Tuesday from the vet..she had done all she could and gave us instructions for physical therapy. On pain med, anti-inflamatories, and another drug I forget what is for.

He can't walk, but scoots around all over the yard, dragging his rear. My porch is 7 steps up and we take him up every evening and back down every morning after the dew has dried off the grass. (been mild temps here and very sunny but that is going to change in a couple of days)
He weighs about 55-60 lbs and I either pick him up and carry him, or sling a padded horse girth under him and help him walk up/down the steps with his front legs. He's on thick padded bed while on the porch but he'll drag himself off of it sometimes. Wife has a bad allergy so we can't keep him inside the house. We have a spayed female that stays with him at night on the porch, but wife usually sits out there late into the night and reads anyway.

The problems:
1. While at the vets, he developed a pressure sore on one elbow due to the way he had to lay, even on bedding. It's not terrible, and we've tried to keep it bandaged and medicated, but not a lot of improvement. This is not him--just a pic off the web, but it looks very much like this:



 

He will chew/lick any bandage off and I hate to put a cone on him..he's already having trouble enough finding a position that is comfortable.
I tried some New Skin spray bandage yesterday, but won't again. Evidently burns a lot when applied, which I didn't know when I used it. Is there anything better out there to keep dirt, grass etc from getting to the wound?
I've seen some wrap around things for hygromas at PetSmart..
Are these elbow protectors flexible enough to allow full use of his front leg joints, if placed over a bandage? Vet reccomeded we leave it unbandaged as much as possible, so that's pretty much what we're doing but I want it to heal as quickly as possible before the wet/cold/inclement weather hits and he has to stay on the porch even during the day.

2. His poop is soft, but not actually runny. Making a mess on his blankets so we have started using 'doggie diapers' with a disposable liner under him, like the pads used for people with incontinence problems.
It's a pretty good mess to clean up a couple times/night and again every morning. The mess and odor doesn't bother me much (I've stuck my hand up a cows rear end lots of times for palpating, and raised/ diapered 4 kids)  but it does bother the wife. Is there a diet change I can do that might firm up his poop?

2. I should have his doggie wheelchair finished today. I was going to buy one, but they are $400 for a dog his size, and I'm already pushing $1000 in vet cost and other amenities so I got plans off the internet to build one, bought all the stuff yesterday and did the measurements last night. I intend to build it so it will give him some support on the rear, but he will still have to use his rear legs to some extend to rebuild his muscles that have atrophied somewhat.
IF, I can get his pressure wound healed, he will go in his pen at night with carpet over the full floor of the cement. He's going to hate it, because for 9 years, he's had full run of the place and always wants to be beside us as wife and I  spend lots of hours on the porches at night and evenings talking.
He's in good health otherwise, I have to watch him when out in the yard otherwise he will scoot under the yard fence and be way out in the pasture with the cows. Just looked..he's done scooted under the bottom wire and is out in an empty pasture right now with our other dog trying to catch a flock of black birds..
You have to look close, but he's there, way out there..between the water troughs and the little gate and he hasn't been out in the yard more than 30 minutes.




Thoughts--suggestions--especially on a way to firm up his poop?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2017)

It sounds a lot like a spinal injury- it may not have shown up on the X rays. 

Just a thought- do you know of any dog  chiropractors?

So sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2017)

For the sore, have you tried wrapping it in gauze, vet wrap, followed by duct tape? Do you think he would be able to chew it off? 
Whenever I bandage legs (dog or goat) I have to change it twice daily. So far this has seemed to work pretty well for me.


----------



## animalmom (Dec 3, 2017)

@greybeard, I've used this on the goats with great results: 



Had a goat try to do her own manicure by slicing her foot on the metal roofing.  I knew nothing was going to stay on the foot and didn't want to shove an antibiotic ointment down the hoof.  I needed to spray the wound every day, but it didn't seem to sting or bother her other than the cold and noise of the aerosol.

Another thought on the pressure wound, what about using some tea tree oil?  It doesn't sting, at most it feels a little warm on the skin.  May want to cut it with some olive oil... just a thought.

Poor boy.  Hope he feels better soon.  Big hug to both of you.


----------



## greybeard (Dec 3, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> It sounds a lot like a spinal injury- it may not have shown up on the X rays.
> 
> Just a thought- do you know of any dog  chiropractors?
> 
> So sorry you are going through this.


Not spine. I've used this vet for years and know her and her staff. Good at what they do. The pain and weakness is in the hip joint itself, common to what I think happened to him. He likes to lay under a pickup in the shade and due to his size, can't get up and move if someone gets in it. There were some workers on that property (carpenters) and I suspect he had laid down under one of their trucks, they didn't see him and drove over his rear end when he was trying to get out. They claimed not so, but wife and I both sensed they definitely weren't telling us the whole story.


----------



## greybeard (Dec 3, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> For the sore, have you tried wrapping it in gauze, vet wrap, followed by duct tape? Do you think he would be able to chew it off?
> Whenever I bandage legs (dog or goat) I have to change it twice daily. So far this has seemed to work pretty well for me.


Yep, tried that too. The duct tape makes his front leg too stiff and I'm afraid I may cause more harm than good considering he's already crippled in a back hip. 

I'm going to switch over to a good low or no grain canned dog food and add some canned pumpkin to it. Supposed to firm his poop up without 'plugging' him up.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 3, 2017)

My hunch is it is a spinal injury that has caused the hip issue. This is not uncommon. Did they do an MRI? Spinal injuries also affect bowel.
As far as the looser stool chicken and rice can help.  But it related to a spinal injury it may have no baring.

Vets do things differently, and there is more than one way to fix the pressure sore.
Personally I would use chlorhexidine  (for dogs and horses antimicrobial) dilute according to directions, spray on area,dry then apply anti microbial ointment, wrap use gauze , then vet wrap.
Pressure sores should not just "air out" it is a different kind of treatment. Keeping the pressure clean but moisturized is important. Of course I have more knowledge of human pressure sores that canine ones... but the wet/dry wrap is best.

I personally do not like Tea Tree oil, it does sting, smells terrible and dogs hate it. 

Please keep in mind quality of life. 
A few years back a similar thing happened to someone I know. They built the ramps, the wheelchair, dealt with the  bowel issues, cleaning the dog daily. The dog scooted around when not in the chair, they weren't able to clean the dog every time it urinated or defecated on itself... like I said once a day twice a day tops. Then because maggots form in 24 hours the dog had maggots eating off of its rectum. They euthanized the dog. 
Not a lecture GB-just a reminder as you have always been a good voice of reason, do the right thing for the animal even if it breaks your heart to do it. I've seen it far too many times.

I am very sorry you and your companion are going through this.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 3, 2017)

Very sorry about your dog


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 3, 2017)

I've seen a lot of very sick/injured animals heal....I hope yours is one of them! 

If not...


----------



## Baymule (Dec 3, 2017)

My brother had pressure sores before he died. They used a honey film on his sores, followed by a gauze wrap. Honey is very healing. If none of the other suggestions work, you might try it. 

I am so sorry this has happened to your dog. He sure sounds like a darn good dog. 

Our son in law tripped over their small dog on the stairs and fell on top of her. It paralyzed her rear legs. he rushed her to the vet, there was nothing they could do to make it better. DSIL and DD carried her outside to potty, when they let go, she belly flopped, peed and pooped on herself. They did this for a couple of weeks. The little dog slowly started to get better and made a full recovery.

I hope your dog improves.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 3, 2017)

@Baymule - glad you mentioned the honey- I almost said something but most find it hard to work with. My vet will use this as well.
You are so right, there are times there is an injury and  after weeks of therapy and (usually steroids) the dog does.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 3, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your dog GB. Hope the sore heals and he recovers some mobility.


----------



## babsbag (Dec 4, 2017)

I would use the honey and wrap it with vet wrap. Honey is amazing at healing wounds.  Very sorry about your boy, I hope he does get better.


----------



## garp94 (Dec 6, 2017)

vetwrap is flexible, and may stay up.,but if the bandage starts to shift from the motion and flexion at the elbow, circling the top with Elasticon should keep it in place. It's sticky and flexible, so shouldn't impair mobility like other bandage tapes do.

My one experience with honey in an infected wound didn't help, but then i was told the bandage should have been changed twice daily, not every other day like i did.

good luck


----------



## MasAhora (Dec 6, 2017)

In addition to treatment I've found changing my dogs diet has been extremely beneficial. In fact we notice a marked decline in my 16+ year old dog if she eats processed dog food for just 2 days - she goes from wondering around the property searching for chicken poop to being listless under the couch. Also some months ago she was attacked by 2 dogs and we were stunned by her rapid recovery.

The meal is best given in small amounts 2 or 3 times a day (seems to keep good vitamins and ingredients pumping in her system).
I use lean mince or diced chicken boil up with brown/wild rice then turn off the stove and add mixed vege's (5 colours is my goal), add (all organic) tumeric, oregano, cracked pepper, sliced garlic, some chilli flakes, curry mix. Stir, close the lid and let it cook gently as the stove cools down. Pop the entire pot in the fridge when done and serve from it. It takes me about 15 min to prepare a pot that lasts 2 or 3 days. The brown or wild rice if slightly under cooked will help with firming poop. It may take a couple of weeks for the diet to kick in. Mine was so sick when I started her on her new diet that in my desperation she had no choice but to learn to love small amounts of freshly juiced vege's I forced her to drink 3 times a day for a couple of weeks (things like beetroot, carrot and other veg put through a juicer and mixed 505/50 with water).

As an allergy sufferer I used to take anti-histamine almost daily to have my pets inside, seems I no longer need to. However, you could try a quite radio playing in his pen at night to give him some company and a favorite 'toy' as he eases into his new routine. Low stress seems to help significantly with healing.

I wish you luck, it may end up being beyond your control but then again your dog might surprise you.


----------



## Saxxon (Dec 6, 2017)

https://m.inthecompanyofdogs.com/it...iMeaNM7i-fazS1H2IW1_SGLVVvSDvXehoC-fsQAvD_BwE

Try that for a collar.  I have a couple for my dogs.  Not foolproof but better than come of shame.  There also appears yo be a second brand out (Elizabethan bite collar).  It can also be made more robust (latches) if you customize it.

Hope you dog recovers more function, definately a chirp who does dogs might help.  Determine if it' indeed paralysis or impairment that might improve if he can heal more.


----------



## Silky ma (Dec 6, 2017)

If you use honey use manuka - at least umf 15+ i like happy valley brand on amazon.
For injury you need cannabis - if you are down right serious then pm me and we can talk. Im connected with a gal on facebook and i currently use cannibis extracted CBD oil for 3 pups for chronic staph skin infections - another for seizure disorder and other for maintenance.  What ever hou do do not use hemp products!! Hemp is for commercial use only!!


----------



## Silky ma (Dec 6, 2017)

Do not use RSO or rick skmpson oil- this is toxic crap


----------



## Nyboy (Dec 6, 2017)

Sorry about your friend wish they could talk and tells us what needs to be done. Low residue dog food will help firm up stool. Most LR foods can only be purchased from Vet ID comes in both dry and canned. If food alone is not working try Tylan power, it labeled for turkeys and chickens but safe for dogs. It works wonders on dogs you do need a prescription. I get it from Revival Pet (800 786 4751) they will call your DR for prescription. I would just rub some Vaseline on pressure sore.


----------



## greybeard (Dec 6, 2017)

A couple tablespoon fulls of canned pumpkin with good meat & veg canned dog food has firmed the poop up considerably. 
The elbow sore is healing tho slowly. Definitely getting smaller and no longer oozing. 
Some days are better than others for him. 2 days ago, I was able to walk him off and back on to the porch with only a little support on the rear. Yesterday, not so much but he had to stay on the porch all day and night due to inclement weather--drizzling wet and cold. 

Supposed to have sleet tomorrow so we won't be able to try out his new 'doggie wheelchair' for him to exercise his left rear leg but we walk back and forth along the 35' length of the covered porch till then. 

He's his usual self in all other aspects tho. Wants petting, wants to be beside one of us on the porch, barks when anyone drives down the road or if a squirell or deer is around. 
It's hard on him I'm sure not to be his usual active self, but I've known too many handicapped veterans that couldn't do all the things they used to as well and they live mostly happy full lives. Heck, I can't do lots of the things I used to either and I sure ain't ready for anyone to put me down ... yet.


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 6, 2017)

I applaud your looking after a beloved family member, knowing it will take time and may not end well.   It is worth the effort, especially if he is not in extreme pain and willing/wanting to improve.  There have been several animals that have taken a great deal of time, invention and ingenuity to help come back to themselves.   One did have a little limp, we could both deal with it!  It has always been worth the effort, even if they decided to leave me after all.

It sounds like you are doing a fine job.  It will not happen overnight and I wish you both continued success.  Just keep his activity going within limits that do not create more damage.  Please keep us updated on his progress.  I am certain he is getting the very best of care.  If your weather is cooling, you may want to consider a dog coat for him at night....if he will wear it....or a 2 sided windbreak by his bed  (you prob already ha ve this)

My condolences on the passing of your brother.  I know you had been able to take a great trip with him not long ago & you said he was in very poor health at that time.   Those memories will be with you forever.   Did not see previous mention of your loss.   HUGS and may the Lords Peace be with you.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 7, 2017)

You tell your dog that he has the whole BYH forum pulling for him and give him a gentle hug from us. He sounds like a wonderful friend.


----------



## Rezchamp (Dec 7, 2017)

I happen to know a little bit about dogs. 
Can't walk:-..sounds like sciatic problem and or some other spinal injury. If you can afford it ask the vet to carefully check spine especially between hips and just below(behind) the shoulder blades.

Ulcerated type open sores:-..take 4 large plantain leaves, dry them, pulverize them, put them in 2 quarts of water(best in a glass pot), bring to boil, lower heat, simmer for 4mins, cool. Pat over entire sore and let dry. Let dog drink 1/2 cup 2x/day. Also very important.... A dogs mouth creates a germ killing substance. I can't remember exactly what it's called but I think it's something lyciene, lycosine or something like that. So let him lick it. Better than bandages and salve anyday.

Stools/diet:-...Canis familiar is are carnivore. Their entire system from teeth to anus are designed for catching, chewing, ingesting, digesting and excreting meat and meat biproducts. I like feeding my huskies fresh, frozen whole fish. It should be froze solid for at least 2 whole days. It kills parasites and the eggs. !No cooked bones! Chicken, pork, beef, deer rabbit etc. Unlike raw bones, cooked bones become brittle and the sharp edges(from chewing/breaking) don't get rounded off by digestive juices.
On the other hand cooked fish bones become pliable and hard to digest creating a tendancy to poke holes on guts. Please remember to cut of dorsal spikes and all other sharp pointy stabby (barbs etc)external things.
Raw diet is easiest and least stinky I've ever fed my K9's.
Re: commercial dog kibble. 30% of euthanized pets end up in production.
Seconds/castoff a of cereal grains, rice etc including mouldy, musty ends in production.
Sick, diseased and dead beef, pork, poultry ends up in production. 
Ground hair, feathers and hooves are classified as ""crude protien" and goes into production.
I know this a lot of unpleasant info but if I didn't care about dogs I wouldn't bother sharing.

I wish you all the luck and blessings


----------



## greybeard (Dec 7, 2017)

Rezchamp said:


> A dogs mouth creates a germ killing substance. I can't remember exactly what it's called but I think it's something lyciene, lycosine or something like that. So let him lick it. Better than bandages and salve anyday.


My vet is a big believer in this as well..so is my wife. 
Personally, I think it is dependent on the type and severity of the wound.

I have plenty of frozen boneless fish--not whole tho.. and need to do something with it anyway. Bought it for myself to cut down on cholesterol and to get my A1C down while keeping protein but it is the wrong kind of fish. I need oily type fish (salmon, cod, tuna) to go with my diabetes diet. 
Whether he'll eat frozen Tilapia fillets or not is a different story.


----------



## LndSchneid (Dec 7, 2017)

I am interested in you knowing about the book I will post a picture of, as another resource for you helping your dog.  I love your caring of him.


----------



## babsbag (Dec 7, 2017)

Glad that he is doing a tiny better and that the sore is improving. I think that someone mentioned a doggie chiropractor, we have one at my vet's office now and I have a friend whose dog took a bad fall off a cliff and he was helped tremendously by the chiropractor. I have mixed feelings on something like that but I am sure if it were my dog I would try anything that I could afford. 

Do you have him on pain medication? Meloxicam seems to be the current preference for many.


----------



## greybeard (Dec 17, 2017)

Yes on pain med...I don't remember which one.
He is progressing well I think. We exercise him several times per day in his home built "wheelchair", and the last 2 days he was walking on his own without the chair..about 100-150 feet at a time before his rear leg gave out he had to sit down a while.
He can't get up the 7 steps to get on the porch yet but can go down them..usually walking albeit shaky but he's eventually going to get there ok I think.  Still alert, barks at anything that moves and will find a way to come to anyone of us when we are out in the yard.

Still keep him locked on the porch at night and still in diaper and on a disposable mat pad at night but not when he's out in the yard in the daytime.


 





This allows him some better mobility, with a choice of putting full weight on his rear paws as he walks along, or just a little weight.  Took several builds/rebuilds to get the length and height of the frame right for him, as well as having to trial and error the height of the saddle-like support that holds him up in the back.
I had to put a tailwheel on it (something the youtube vids didn't show) to keep him from sitting down and not be able to get back up when the rear of the frame would go down. I think later this week, I'll be able to remove the tailwheel and it's support if his improvement continues.

Wife took him for about 1/8th mile wheelchair walk this afternoon and he did really well, having to stop only once. He was tired when they got back, but once out of the chair, he still was able to walk unassisted for about 30 ft.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 17, 2017)

Glad that he is improving. He is one heck of a fine dog with a lot of heart. He is lucky to have you.


----------



## babsbag (Dec 17, 2017)

Great news. Hope he continues to improve, the wheelchair was a great idea for therapy.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 18, 2017)

Yay - awesome news!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 18, 2017)

greybeard said:


> It's hard on him I'm sure not to be his usual active self, but I've known too many handicapped veterans that couldn't do all the things they used to as well and they live mostly happy full lives. Heck, I can't do lots of the things I used to either and I sure ain't ready for anyone to put me down ... yet.



Amen to that.
I'm glad he's doing better.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 18, 2017)

Glad to see he is doing better.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 18, 2017)

Good news all around. Happy for all of you. Hope he continues to the point the chair is no longer needed.


----------



## greybeard (Dec 28, 2017)

I put the 'wheelchair' up on the wall of the shop yesterday.
Don't need it no more.




 
He can't run yet and still needs help getting up  the steps but it won't be long..


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 28, 2017)

I love when they are able to heal and have that quality of life!
Have seen this several times with dogs that had no breaks but damaged without a known cause.

Made my day Greybeard!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 28, 2017)

That's great!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 28, 2017)

That is great news! I know you are very happy with his improvement. This is your friend, your buddy that loves to hang out with you. A good dog is a pleasure. A truly great dog is a joy.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Dec 28, 2017)

How's his wound healing? Nurse here. I may have a few "off the record" suggestions.  So glad he is getting around better!

 For future reference, yogurt has good bacteria that help straighten out the gut. 

You may also want to put him on a joint supplement that contains glucosamine and chondroitin. There are several brands available over the counter or even from your vet. Your vet may also recommend something for arthritis if he starts acting stiff. These usually require yearly lab work as they can be hard on kidneys/liver.


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 28, 2017)

Awesome News.   Awesome Dog.  Awesome Owner!!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 28, 2017)

Great job there GB. Glad the old fella is coming around. Hope you heal up as well.


----------

